# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  توبيكات من تصميمي ^_^

## الـمـشـاكـسـه

السلام 

طبعا الكلمات مكررة في موضوعي السابق ((توبيكات)) بس غيرت الالوان.. اجرب  كان اصلح اسوي توبيكات  :bigsmile: 

[c=16]اعلل نفسي [c=19]بالآمال[/c] ارقبهاماأضيق العيش لولا فسحة[c=19]الأمل[/c][/c]


[c=#68AACE]الدنيا [c=#C5369A]كماء البحر[/c] ... كلما[c=#D367CB] ازددت منه شربا[/c] ... [c=#D05785]ازددت عطش[/c]ا[/c]

[c=15] السيرة[c=4] الحسنة[/c] كالشجرة [c=4]...[/c] لا تنموا سريعا [c=4]...[/c] لكنّها [c=4]تدوووم[/c] طويلا[/c]


[c=16][c=4].:.[/c] قد تكون الغربة [c=4]مؤلمة[/c] بعض الشيء [c=4]...[/c] لكنها[c=4] تنير[/c] لك بعض جوانب الحياة[c=4].:.[/c][/c]


[c=2][c=4] ..[/c]حين نقاسي من [c=4].:.[[/c] ألم الفراق[c=4]].:.[/c]  تشتــهي النفس لدمع الأرتياح[c=4] ..[/c][/c]

[c=4]|•|•|[/c][c=14]ם‎ـــ‎ lםـثــlــيl ‎בــــב[/c][c=4]|•|•|[/c]

[c=2]ღقطرة الماء..[c=#FF0080] تثقــــــب[/c] الحجر..لا بالعنـــــف ..لكن [c=#FF0080]بتواصل[/c] السقوطღ[/c]


هاااااااا وش راااااايكم ؟؟؟؟؟  :huh:

----------


## ليمتد

يسلموووووووووو يعطيج العافيه
عساج على القوه

ليمتد

----------


## كبرياء

[c=16][c=4].:.[/c] قد تكون الغربة [c=4]مؤلمة[/c] بعض الشيء [c=4]...[/c] لكنها[c=4] تنير[/c] لك بعض جوانب الحياة[c=4].:.[/c][/c]

هذااا مرره رووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه 

يسلمووووووووو مشاكسه على التوبيكات الرووووووووووعه ولاعدمنا جديدكـ

عااد المره الجاايه نبي أكثر وتصميمكـ << تتشرط 

تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــاتي

----------


## hope

رهيييبين يالمشاكسه 

تسلمي والله وتســلم ايدك على التوبيكاات ..


بنتظااار جديدك حبيبتي 


دمتـــ بخيير

----------


## دموع طفلة

مشكوووووورة أختـي المشاكسه ع الطرح الحلووو
يعطيكِ ربي العااااافيه
ولا يحرمناااا من جديدك
كل المودة
براءة روح

----------


## alzahrani33

c=4]|•|•|[/c][c=14]ם‎ـــ‎ lםـثــlــيl ‎בــــב[/c][c=4]|•|•|[/c]


الـمـشـاكـسـه

يسلموووووووووووووووو

 :rolleyes:

----------


## لحن الخلود

يسلمو يعطيش ربي الف عافية على المجهود

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يسلموووووووووووو على المروووووووووووووور .:.

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*[c=16]اعلل نفسي [c=19]بالآمال[/c] ارقبهاماأضيق العيش لولا فسحة[c=19]الأمل[/c][/c]*

*هدا هبلني*
*تسلمييين خيوه*
*عطاك رببي العافيه*
*بانتظار جديدك*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

يسلموووو ع التوبيكاات الروعه

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يسلمووو على المرور

----------


## Taka

الله يعطيج العافيه ختيو ...

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم
[c=16][c=4].:.[/c] قد تكون الغربة [c=4]مؤلمة[/c] بعض الشيء [c=4]...[/c] لكنها[c=4] تنير[/c] لك بعض جوانب الحياة[c=4].:.[/c][/c]
رووووعة مرة الصراااحة 
مشكوورة مشاكسة وتسلم الايادي

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

اهليييين 

يسلمووو على المرور

----------


## فقاعة صابون

روعــــــه

مشكووورة خيتوو

على التوبيكات الروعه

تسلم يمناكِ 

تحيااتي
فقاعة صابون

----------


## القمر الجميل

يسلموووووووووووووا كثير حلويين يعطيك الله العافيه
تحياتي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووين موت 

تسلمي

----------

